# Our diary....



## Montecarlo (Apr 4, 2018)

Me

62. On EI until November 2021
Melanoma cancer in 2017. Currently in remission

Wife

61. $150,000 income
Breast cancer in 2016. Currently in remission.
Both our health’s are robust. She is on a prescription at $6000.00 per month forever that we believe will be covered by Trillium program. And Ontario government after 65. 

Own house, no mortgage. $1.5m West GTA.
Plan-to downsize in 2 years and free up 500k

RRSP 1.2m
TFSA 165,000

no other debt

2 5 year old cars and a 10 year old motorhome

Downstream inputs.
Me 800,000 in 2-3 years
Her 500,000

two grown sons both launched.

Looking for input.
Thanks in advance, Monte


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you are both presently well, after recent health challenges.

Congrats on no failure to launchers in the nest.

Downstream as you call it I imply is getting funds from an estate. 

The elephant here is your wife's treatment costs. If covered, great. If not, a huge game changer.

So once EI ends, is your spending a deficit on new one income status?
That determines if there is anything to go towards investments in next few years.

When is your wife planning to cease working? 
I presume you are the house hubby, with limited chance to get back to the grind, and joyously house clean, upkeep yard , plan and cook most meals, and grocery shop and keep the laundry under control. Seem fair if she is our earning the sole wage. 

Treat her right because you might need her income for a few more years to max out her CPP, depending on her past earnings. Get child bearing years dropped out if lower earnings in those years pull down years at YMPE for cpp. 

Of course, touch wood, because, as I am sure you know a health turn throws all plans out the window. 

You might see if she can get a bit of leave to say go on thee weeks vacation with you while you are both healthy before she finishes working. 

Say you drive the RV down south on your own, or with a kid, get set up, shopped up etc , she flies in for three weeks, you do all sorts of stuff, she flies home, and you pack up and poke home on your schedule, Maybe have a kid down to visit before or after she is there. 

So then the next step is figuring what you are yielding in investments and will they, with cpp when you elect to take it carry you? 

With both with risk factors, I would not fret too much pulling out say 4% for first 5 years, to get big goal vacations in once she retires, then wind down a bit and live on 3% or so withdrawals.

Hope this commentary gives you ideas on some issues to sort out. 
Otherwise, a hearty welcome to the site.


----------



## Montecarlo (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you for your gracious and insightful comments.
Monte


----------

